# The Must Have Modification



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Trust the geniuses at Duke to come up with something to improve our camping experience.

Pure Inspired Genius

Life just gets better and better.

Reverie


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes - I like it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool








THat would come in handy at Rallies

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Gives a whole new meaning to "Toss me a beer"!!!!

Looks like a good mod to me!!!

Gary


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Forget the dishwasher......I want one of those!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually I would aim it where my wife sits so she could open it and hand it to me like she should...hahahahah. Oh, god I hope she does not read this....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Oh, god I hope she does not read this....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Oh, god I hope she does not read this....











[/quote]

Now thats funny................hitting the fan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my God that is funny







I don't need a beer delivery system though, I already have one, I call her Lynda LOL well I don't drink beer so it is a soda delivery system


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cool invention!

My DH just uses a 4 foot beer retrieval system.......we named him Michael


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I just found item number one for my holiday want list.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree Don, central location, like the middle of the circle, up the launch power and presto! each site has its own remote so one does not receive unexpected incoming beverage,







! Maybe the ultimate model with either Canadian or American beer. I think we have possibilities!








Steve


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Pretty cool , accuracy is great . Need to increase the magazine to hold a full case , of DIET COKES ! Don't imagine you would want to pop it open immediately ( shaken ) .









Does it run on a 12V system , if not it looks like it would not need much of a generator - low wattage ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice start...but it needs to detect where I am in the room and auto adjust to get the beer to me. I can't always be in the same place when I want a brew.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

This story now making national news via AP story carried on Yahoo!.

The grad student inventor is going to be rich!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070308/ap_on_...bv9ndWbNFXMWM0F


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> This story now making national news via AP story carried on Yahoo!.
> 
> The grad student inventor is going to be rich!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070308/ap_on_...bv9ndWbNFXMWM0F


Maybe then, he can hire someone to pick up and put away his sneakers!!








Darlene


----------

